# Atlantic Open 2015 (Nova Scotia, Canada)



## speedcubermicah (Feb 7, 2015)

This will mark the FIRST official competition in Nova Scotia, Canada. I'm super excited to announce this and I hope you will be able to join us!

*Website: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2015
*Registration: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2015/Registration

*Date:* Saturday, March 28, 2015
*Address:* 6136 University Avenue, Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
*Venue:* Dalhousie University (Student Union Building - Room 224)
*Organizers:* canadianCUBING, Micah Stairs ([email protected])
*Delegate:* Micah Stairs
*Events: *

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyaminx
Megaminx
3x3x3 Blindfolded
Skewb
Square-1

*Cost:* Registration is FREE! Dalhousie University is covering all costs of the event.
*Parking:* Parking is free (there is a parking garage close to the Student Union Building).
*Prizes:* The top three placements will be recognized for their achievements, including certificates, and puzzles for first place (in 2x2 and 3x3, the top 3 will get puzzles).
*Schedule* Registration begins at 9:00am. The full schedule will be released after registration closes.

*Website: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2015
*Registration: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AO2015/Registration

I look forward to seeing you there! Let me know if you have any further questions.
Micah


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 7, 2015)

Aww... too far... have fun guys! i'll wait for TOSp2015 and NCR2015 and hopefully canadian open.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 8, 2015)

I live in Nova Scotia  about 1 hour away from Dalhousie. I haven't registered yet though. I'm bringing a friend from my area who hasn't competed before to this one, he's really working on 3BLD!
I may have a chance at podium in 2x2 this time after I finish learning CLL and actually lube my lingpo.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 13, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I live in Nova Scotia  about 1 hour away from Dalhousie. I haven't registered yet though. I'm bringing a friend from my area who hasn't competed before to this one, he's really working on 3BLD!
> I may have a chance at podium in 2x2 this time after I finish learning CLL and actually lube my lingpo.



That's awesome! It's looking like we could actually have a really good turnout!  Good luck on the 2x2!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome. I hope everything goes well and you have good turnout for competition and also spectators. I probably won't be going anywhere but NRC... possibly I could travel more when I'm an empty-nester... like... in ~17 years?!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> Awesome. I hope everything goes well and you have good turnout for competition and also spectators. I probably won't be going anywhere but NRC... possibly I could travel more when I'm an empty-nester... like... in ~17 years?!



See you at NCR!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 14, 2015)

There are officially more new competitors signed up at this competition than people who have already competed XD I'm guessing theres a lot of Dalhousie University students who will be competing. Only a week of registration and 17 competitors... It'd be pretty cool if we had like 40 people sign up or something (Although I don't know how that'd work timewise). Having it at Dal probably means some spectators as well. Universities are just great places to host competions.
Although I've noticed a lot of the New Brunswick regulars haven't signed up yet, I know they still have like over a month but I'd really like to see some more familliar faces there, as well as new cubers too


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 16, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> There are officially more new competitors signed up at this competition than people who have already competed XD I'm guessing theres a lot of Dalhousie University students who will be competing. Only a week of registration and 17 competitors... It'd be pretty cool if we had like 40 people sign up or something (Although I don't know how that'd work timewise). Having it at Dal probably means some spectators as well. Universities are just great places to host competions.
> Although I've noticed a lot of the New Brunswick regulars haven't signed up yet, I know they still have like over a month but I'd really like to see some more familliar faces there, as well as new cubers too



Yes, registrations are coming in fast! We're up to 21 now, and there's still a number of regulars I fully expect to be there that haven't registered yet (John-Ryan, Janel, Barry, Alex Comeau, etc.). Normally we don't have this many people registered within a week though! I wouldn't be surprised if this was our biggest competition yet (AO2013 was 32 but included many people from Quebec/Ontario, AO2014 was 27, AOF2014 was 26).

It's definitely nice that this competition is free!


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I really wish I could go... I am from NS and I go to chester every summer but I live in NY.  I really wish I did not have midterms...


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 21, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> I really wish I could go... I am from NS and I go to chester every summer but I live in NY.  I really wish I did not have midterms...



Aww sorry to hear about that! Maybe we'll be able to do a Halifax competition in the summer sometime.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm working on getting another friend from my school to sign up now too. He has a few different cubes he could enter with.
Right now, if nobody else has gotten any better at it, I'm the #1 pyraminxer right now XD but I'm willing to bet Liam is at least Sub-7 now, and Janel and Aaron have improved.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 28, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I'm working on getting another friend from my school to sign up now too. He has a few different cubes he could enter with.
> Right now, if nobody else has gotten any better at it, I'm the #1 pyraminxer right now XD but I'm willing to bet Liam is at least Sub-7 now, and Janel and Aaron have improved.



Awesome! I hope he can make it. We're up to 28 registered competitors now, 1 month left! Pyraminx should be interesting, best of luck!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 4, 2015)

Can't believe John-Ryan hasn't signed up yet. Somebody should tell him about the competition in case he hasn't seen yet .

One question: My blindfold, aka sleeping mask, looks similar to what Antoine Cantin wore, but they arent very tight on the bottom (As in, If I wanted to I could look down.) Is this going to be ok for competition because, it that why we hold the piece of paper overtop of the cube while solving? I guess if another cuber used something of the sort it should be ok, but just want to make sure. 


And I just found out that Vishwa Patel, the guy from india whose going to the competition, is actually the guy who started DALCube, a cubing club at dalhousie university. Is that club the ones helping organize the competition? anyway, pretty cool!


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 4, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Can't believe John-Ryan hasn't signed up yet. Somebody should tell him about the competition in case he hasn't seen yet .
> 
> One question: My blindfold, aka sleeping mask, looks similar to what Antoine Cantin wore, but they arent very tight on the bottom (As in, If I wanted to I could look down.) Is this going to be ok for competition because, it that why we hold the piece of paper overtop of the cube while solving? I guess if another cuber used something of the sort it should be ok, but just want to make sure.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, John-Ryan knows about the competition, he's planning to come! Just hasn't decided which events he wants to do yet. (I just didn't want to crush your dreams about pyra )

As for the blindfold, how loose is it? I double-checked the regulations, and all I found was: 
_B1b+) RECOMMENDATION Blindfolds should be checked by the WCA Delegate before use in the competition._
Therefore, you have done the correct thing by asking. If the blindfold is extremely loose is there way you could make it tighter (maybe using some tape or something)? I do plan on bringing my extra blindfold just in case, but you're right that is why we holding a piece of cardboard/paper overtop the cube. I would imagine most competitors would be able to find a way to peek through their blindfolded if they tried hard enough.

Yes, Vishwa is the venue host for this competition. He's the one who helped make this competition free, since it's sponsored by the DALCubing Society! This competition is going to have quite a few perks I think! For one, we are giving away more prizes, and we have some really nice door prizes this time too!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 4, 2015)

speedcubermicah said:


> Don't worry, John-Ryan knows about the competition, he's planning to come! Just hasn't decided which events he wants to do yet. (I just didn't want to crush your dreams about pyra )
> 
> As for the blindfold, how loose is it? I double-checked the regulations, and all I found was:
> _B1b+) RECOMMENDATION Blindfolds should be checked by the WCA Delegate before use in the competition._
> ...




You aren't crushing my dreams about pyra, I'm just looking for top 3  I could probably get third if I tried hard enough (I use LBL but I'm planning on learning some L4C before the comp). I was hoping john would come really, I want my friend to see lots of fast impressive cubers.

As for the blindfold, it's not way too loose and I was planning on tightening it anyway so it's ok. 

And that's pretty cool. I bet they''ll host a pretty good comp!


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey Eric, how comfortable are you with scrambling notation? We'd love to have your help on the scrambling team this time.

By the way, we're now up to 31!!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm pretty fast. I can scramble a 3x3 faster than I can solve one. But I'll take my time to make sure I don't screw the scrambles up. I was thinking of volunteering however I saw it said on the website you couldn't volunteer for events you were involved in. But the puzzles I'm able to scramble are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyraminx, BLD and one handed obviously, and I can easily figure out 5x5 before the competition (I have a 5x5 auchang, but it came REALLY slow out of the box so I'm not competing until I fix it somehow). So I can scramble for some of those while I'm not competing I won't scramble for skewb because I don't like the scrambling notation and I know I'd mess it up everytime


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 8, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I'm pretty fast. I can scramble a 3x3 faster than I can solve one. But I'll take my time to make sure I don't screw the scrambles up. I was thinking of volunteering however I saw it said on the website you couldn't volunteer for events you were involved in. But the puzzles I'm able to scramble are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, pyraminx, BLD and one handed obviously, and I can easily figure out 5x5 before the competition (I have a 5x5 auchang, but it came REALLY slow out of the box so I'm not competing until I fix it somehow). So I can scramble for some of those while I'm not competing I won't scramble for skewb because I don't like the scrambling notation and I know I'd mess it up everytime



Actually 5x5 notation is identical to 4x4 notation (since there are any moves to affect the middle slice). If you decide to compete in 5x5 let me know, because otherwise, it will be super useful to have you as a scrambler especially for that event. What I do is put together a scrambling schedule which I will hand out the morning of. And I'll explain the basics of how we run the scrambling tables.

Yeah, it is important to take your time and make sure the scramble was correctly applied. Each scramble comes with a picture so you can double-check to make sure you did it right.

As for the volunteer form, that is seldomly used. Realistically, the best scramblers are the people who know how the solve the puzzles, and who are fast (which are the people actually competing in those events!).


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 8, 2015)

speedcubermicah said:


> Actually 5x5 notation is identical to 4x4 notation (since there are any moves to affect the middle slice). If you decide to compete in 5x5 let me know, because otherwise, it will be super useful to have you as a scrambler especially for that event. What I do is put together a scrambling schedule which I will hand out the morning of. And I'll explain the basics of how we run the scrambling tables.
> 
> Yeah, it is important to take your time and make sure the scramble was correctly applied. Each scramble comes with a picture so you can double-check to make sure you did it right.
> 
> As for the volunteer form, that is seldomly used. Realistically, the best scramblers are the people who know how the solve the puzzles, and who are fast (which are the people actually competing in those events!).




Ok, I'll sign up to scramble for 5x5 on the volunteer sheet. So if I want to scramble for other events when for example I'm in group A of an event and signed up for the event, and I'm able to scramble for group B, should I sign up to scramble for that event or just sign up to scramble with the only event I'm not signed up for and not doing, 5x5?


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 8, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Ok, I'll sign up to scramble for 5x5 on the volunteer sheet. So if I want to scramble for other events when for example I'm in group A of an event and signed up for the event, and I'm able to scramble for group B, should I sign up to scramble for that event or just sign up to scramble with the only event I'm not signed up for and not doing, 5x5?



There's no need to fill out the volunteer form. The email will just get sent to me.

Now that you've told me which puzzles you are able to scramble, I will take that into consideration when I make up the scrambling schedule (after registration is finalized and I know which groups everyone is in)!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok great! (Your saying everything twice, btw )


----------



## rock1t (Mar 11, 2015)

A Montreal competitions would be cool, I know that some people are waiting for one. Nova Scotia is too far and Toronto is too far too..


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 12, 2015)

rock1t said:


> A Montreal competitions would be cool, I know that some people are waiting for one. Nova Scotia is too far and Toronto is too far too..



Dude... have you checked the WCA website? lol they had 2 competitions in Montreal last year and one in Ottawa which is 2 hours away (Ottawa one is Called "National Capital Region"). I notice you've been on these forums since February of last year, all 3 of these comps were after this date XD. It's more than likely they will hold another one this spring or summer.


----------



## rock1t (Mar 12, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Dude... have you checked the WCA website? lol they had 2 competitions in Montreal last year and one in Ottawa which is 2 hours away (Ottawa one is Called "National Capital Region"). I notice you've been on these forums since February of last year, all 3 of these comps were after this date XD. It's more than likely they will hold another one this spring or summer.



No, they don't want to do it because they said that there is less people than Toronto...(I think it is Dave that said that from CanadianCubing)

I cannot go farther than Ottawa. This year I can only go to 1 competition, which is Ottawa. So that's why I am asking for a Montreal competition.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 13, 2015)

rock1t said:


> No, they don't want to do it because they said that there is less people than Toronto...(I think it is Dave that said that from CanadianCubing)
> 
> I cannot go farther than Ottawa. This year I can only go to 1 competition, which is Ottawa. So that's why I am asking for a Montreal competition.



Dave never said that he didn't want to do one in Montreal. All he said is that Toronto has more competitions because they get around 100 competitors each time. As far as I know, he is working on trying to one organized. It does take quite a bit of work, especially when it's in a different province than you live. Don't worry, there will be one there eventually!


----------



## rock1t (Mar 13, 2015)

speedcubermicah said:


> Dave never said that he didn't want to do one in Montreal. All he said is that Toronto has more competitions because they get around 100 competitors each time. As far as I know, he is working on trying to one organized. It does take quite a bit of work, especially when it's in a different province than you live. Don't worry, there will be one there eventually!



I hope that what you say is true, because in january/february, on the facebook page CanadianCubing said that they are gonna do a Quebec and a Ontario competition, which was not the case - There was 2 Ontario comps and 0 Quebec comps.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 13, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I hope that what you say is true, because in january/february, on the facebook page CanadianCubing said that they are gonna do a Quebec and a Ontario competition, which was not the case - There was 2 Ontario comps and 0 Quebec comps.



Micah knows what he's talking about, he's a delegate too. And they can't organize all of the competitions at the same time. You'll probably see the Quebec competition happening in may or something.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 14, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I hope that what you say is true, because in january/february, on the facebook page CanadianCubing said that they are gonna do a Quebec and a Ontario competition, which was not the case - There was 2 Ontario comps and 0 Quebec comps.



Yes, I can understand why 2 Ontario competition announcements like that may seem a little strange. They got a good deal if he booked the same venue 4 times in 1 year I believe. As for the Quebec competition, he's certainly working on getting one organized, I assume it's taking longer to work out the details than he had anticipated.



NewCuber000 said:


> Micah knows what he's talking about, he's a delegate too. And they can't organize all of the competitions at the same time. You'll probably see the Quebec competition happening in may or something.



I would guarantee any specific month, but I would be quite surprised if there wasn't a Quebec competition at all this year.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 21, 2015)

1 week left until the comp! I really have to get better at CLL recognition for sune/antisunes.

Still 35 competitors. There still may be a few last minute registers though. I noticed there's hardly anyone registered for megaminx so I might change and sign up, but I'm already in so many things already so I'll see XD. 
whats the cut-off time anyway? I don't know an actual method yet from the internet, I just solve all but one layer, use certain 3x3 OLLs to get to the PLL stage, use T-perms to swap 3 edges until they're all solved and then use commutators and E perms for the corners. Takes me 4-6 minutes.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 21, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> 1 week left until the comp! I really have to get better at CLL recognition for sune/antisunes.
> 
> Still 35 competitors. There still may be a few last minute registers though. I noticed there's hardly anyone registered for megaminx so I might change and sign up, but I'm already in so many things already so I'll see XD.
> whats the cut-off time anyway? I don't know an actual method yet from the internet, I just solve all but one layer, use certain 3x3 OLLs to get to the PLL stage, use T-perms to swap 3 edges until they're all solved and then use commutators and E perms for the corners. Takes me 4-6 minutes.



1 week left!! For Megaminx, we will have fairly tight cutoffs (simply because with the number of competitors we have, I don't want to waste too much time on this event since only a few people are competing). Everyone will get 2 solves, and those who get at least one single under 3 minutes or so (cutoffs haven't been finalized) will be allowed to finish the average of 5.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 21, 2015)

speedcubermicah said:


> 1 week left!! For Megaminx, we will have fairly tight cutoffs (simply because with the number of competitors we have, I don't want to waste too much time on this event since only a few people are competing). Everyone will get 2 solves, and those who get at least one single under 3 minutes or so (cutoffs haven't been finalized) will be allowed to finish the average of 5.



Oh ok. I decided not to anyway because I don't want to be busy all of the time since my friend is coming too XD
Speaking of that.... erm.... so I registered online for him since he was sure on how to do it and all, and he wanted to compete in 3BLD and 3x3x3, but I accidentally registered him for 3x3x3 one handed. He wants me to remove it since he's bad at LL cases one handed, but I'm not sure how to remove it.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 22, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Oh ok. I decided not to anyway because I don't want to be busy all of the time since my friend is coming too XD
> Speaking of that.... erm.... so I registered online for him since he was sure on how to do it and all, and he wanted to compete in 3BLD and 3x3x3, but I accidentally registered him for 3x3x3 one handed. He wants me to remove it since he's bad at LL cases one handed, but I'm not sure how to remove it.



When you registered him for the competition, you would have gotten a confirmation email. There are links to change or modify your registration details in that email!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh ok. I'll tell him that because he's the one who knows his email password XD thanks.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 26, 2015)

I seen the schedule and noticed we only have a half hour for lunch. The Canadian cubing webpage doesn't say anything about places to eat though. I noticed there's a food court in the building but are non-students even able to eat there? Or should we just bring a lunch there or something?


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 26, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I seen the schedule and noticed we only have a half hour for lunch. The Canadian cubing webpage doesn't say anything about places to eat though. I noticed there's a food court in the building but are non-students even able to eat there? Or should we just bring a lunch there or something?



Yup, there should be lots of options close by! I'm entirely sure which restaurants will be open on-campus (I've never actually been there before myself), but there will be a few staff members from DAL on-site at the competition, so they would be good people to ask when you get there Saturday morning.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 27, 2015)

speedcubermicah said:


> Yup, there should be lots of options close by! I'm entirely sure which restaurants will be open on-campus (I've never actually been there before myself), but there will be a few staff members from DAL on-site at the competition, so they would be good people to ask when you get there Saturday morning.



Ok thanks. I think we're just going to bring a bunch of our own food in case we can't find a restaurant or anything. I think I checked the student union page on the Dalhousie site and there's a Tim hortons.


----------

